

Gaug.es for iPhone - Auguste
https://github.com/blog/1012-gaug-es-for-iphone

======
joshkaufman
Just installed Gaug.es on my sites - I'm impressed. I've previously used
Chartbeat and Reinvigorate (in addition to Google Analytics), and Gaug.es is
my favorite so far. The interface is simple and clear, and the iPhone app is
nice.

The only thing I miss is the heatmap feature on Reinvigorate.

------
brown9-2
Did anyone else have absolutely no idea that GitHub has been selling a traffic
tracker until now?

~~~
vijayr
I think they recently bought the company that makes gaug.es

~~~
_frog
Correct, the company in question is Ordered List and you can read about the
acquisition here: <https://github.com/blog/993-ordered-list-is-a-githubber>

